

Ask HN: What GUI SQL client do you use? - pmikal

I used to use Toad, but never really liked it. Isn't there something better with support for MySQL and Oracle? SQL Developer? Aqua Data Studio? PL/SQL Developer? What's your preference? What are the free options?
======
nshah
I use SQuirrelSQL[<http://squirrel-sql.sourceforge.net/>] and it works
great... it's free, open-source and cross-platform... what else could I ask
for.

------
ejs
I usually use MySQL Query Browser: <http://dev.mysql.com/doc/query-
browser/en/>. I am on ubuntu, not sure what other platforms it handles.

------
jawngee
Aqua Data Studio

------
pclark
Sequel Pro

